# Eva



## Moni (Jul 3, 2004)

what about this one???


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 4, 2004)

very nice!!!



md


----------



## Moni (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks Matt


----------



## japmula (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow Moni! What great colors! I love the different shades of red in her hair.  Did you use more than one type of medium?


----------



## Moni (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Japmula 

I am totally pencil artist!

After drawing by pencil...I use PS to color it 

Same case is also in it


----------



## karissa (Jul 9, 2004)

Wish I could free hand like that..... man...  Nice job.


----------

